# Hamilton Greyhound Wagon With Rails



## daph24ne (Sep 21, 2016)

Good morning!  I'm new here.  I just bought this Hamilton Greyhound on an auction website because I loved it.  I'm sure I'll like it no matter what, but I'd love to have some information about this little wagon, and I'm not finding much on the internet.  For those of you with knowledge of these things, how old would you say this is?  Does it look original?  Do the wheels look like they've been replaced?  Happy for any knowledge you can impart.  Thanks!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE!
I'm not an expert, and I'd say the tires are newer replacements. Looks like probably 50's vintage wagon, cool hand rail. Can't tell from the pic, but maybe the black parts have been repainted. Very nice overall appearance, neat find!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, I agree with early to mid 1950s. Hamilton did use those types of tires on some of their wagons, but they look to be NOS instead of tires with 60+ years on them. I have a 1954 Hamilton Greyhound wagon with the same bed. It has the plated rail like yours. The differences are that mine is blue on the outside and red on the inside and has artillary style wheels with the holes in them. Mine also has the smooth tread tires instead of tractor style tires. Yours is in beautiful shape and must have been well cared for.

Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 22, 2016)

Welcome and COOL wagon !


----------



## Don Giles (Feb 27, 2018)

Can anyone tell me when they started making the aluminum bed wagons I found one &can't seem to find much info on them any help would be great.    Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Don Giles said:


> Can anyone tell me when they started making the aluminum bed wagons I found one &can't seem to find much info on them any help would be great.    Thanks



Don why not start a separate thread to get visibility. V/r Shawn


----------



## Don Giles (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm not sure I know what u want not real good with computers and emails tell me what you eat me to do


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Look at the top of the page where it says “Post New Thread”. Click on that and a window will open where you can put a title like “Aluminum Wagon Information” and ask your questions in your own thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## tug561 (Apr 7, 2018)

daph24ne said:


> Good morning!  I'm new here.  I just bought this Hamilton Greyhound on an auction website because I loved it.  I'm sure I'll like it no matter what, but I'd love to have some information about this little wagon, and I'm not finding much on the internet.  For those of you with knowledge of these things, how old would you say this is?  Does it look original?  Do the wheels look like they've been replaced?  Happy for any knowledge you can impart.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 362116



I have the same wagon minus the rail on top. my tires are original and in great condition, I think it just comes down to how much they were played with and where they were stored. as far as age I have read elsewhere (I cannot verify) but the metal hubcaps with "Hamilton" in cursive are from the 1950's, in the 1960's they changed to the capital "H" still a metal hubcap, and sometime after that changed to a red plastic hubcap with capital "H".  I have all three, but I to lack any real information other than looking at ads on ebay.


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like someone took off the original wheels.I have one of these............................................


----------

